# Galena Crappie Update



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

I have been wading Galena For the last 2 weeks and I have been doing very well averaging about 20-25 keepers. There have been crowds fishing the pier but no one is catching a lot of fish there yet. However, I have been jigging in the bushes and have been catching some really nice size Crappie. Here are a couple of pics. I went yesterday from 5pm-8pm and caught about 15 big ones.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Looks like a couple nice gills too!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Careful, looks like you're about to lose one down the storm drain


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

See, now here's a pic where you can question the size of a couple of those fish. I see two awfully questionable crappie in pic 1


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CrappieTacos said:


> See, now here's a pic where you can question the size of a couple of those fish. I see two awfully questionable crappie in pic 1


Sure you aren't looking at the bluegill??..lol...I see nothing wrong with any of them...all the crappie look at least 9" to me...9" ain't really that big when it comes down to it...


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Sure you aren't looking at the bluegill??..lol...I see nothing wrong with any of them...all the crappie look at least 9" to me...9" ain't really that big when it comes down to it...


Yes, I'm sure


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CrappieTacos said:


> Yes, I'm sure


I was just kidding...cant tell anything from those pics though.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

When did we get so many honorary game wardens on the site? Catch a regular sized fish then it's too small... catch a big fish then it's not as big as you say. 

As bad as the "don't name a lake then you're selfish with information" crowd. 

Thanks for the information and ignore the haters


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Crappiewaco, 
You're an idiot


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great report! Thanks!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Is this one over 9" crappietaco? LOL


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice fish some crappie I catch I thank are 8 1/2 and measured them and be 91/2 I like how people can tell the size by a photo stand far away look little stand close look bigger.nice mess of fish good job.


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

9Left said:


> Is this one over 9" crappietaco? LOL
> View attachment 235655


9Left, that's an impressive slab! What was the length on that one?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

in2deep2quit said:


> 9Left, that's an impressive slab! What was the length on that one?


caught today actually! final measurement was 17.5"


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy crud! Your arm is short! In all seriousness that is friggin awesome!



9Left said:


> caught today actually! final measurement was 17.5"


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Muskeye said:


> Crappiewaco,
> You're an idiot


Perhaps. But I can have a conversation with resorting to childish tactics, so that puts me ahead of you good sir. Best of luck to you in your fishing endeavors


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nope... looking at a picture and then telling someone there fish are questionable, and its only some friggin crappies... thats not a conversation... thats stupid


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"Idiots" "puts me better then you"
Lol another crappie thread turned into this again. Batting 1000 guys


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I talked with ODNR multiple times on Hoover last year, don't be surprised if they drop the size limit there based on their surveys. Actually thought it would be changed already.


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

9Left said:


> Is this one over 9" crappietaco? LOL
> View attachment 235655


9Left - Did you catch that in central ohio waters? What was the length and weight? Huge Fish!


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

The Crappie are biting from the pier now! So its fun fishing for everyone! might bring my son out there soon.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

LetsGitIt said:


> The Crappie are biting from the pier now! So its fun fishing for everyone! might bring my son out there soon.


thanks for the report! I have been struggling at Alum (don't have electronics on my paddle board lol so it is shallow fishing for me). may have to head over north on Hoover. Does anyone know if they are getting them further south on Hoover too (like by the Disc Golf course?).


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

LetsGitIt said:


> 9Left - Did you catch that in central ohio waters? What was the length and weight? Huge Fish!



Ceasars creek... in SW ohio... caught just a couple days ago. 
Length: 17.5"
didnt get a weight


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice batch of crappie 9Left - Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

LetsGitIt said:


> I have been wading Galena For the last 2 weeks and I have been doing very well averaging about 20-25 keepers. There have been crowds fishing the pier but no one is catching a lot of fish there yet. However, I have been jigging in the bushes and have been catching some really nice size Crappie. Here are a couple of pics. I went yesterday from 5pm-8pm and caught about 15 big ones.


Now that looks like a day of fun! Nice report and thank you.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep typical forum bs bout questioning anyones size in pics i guess new members need to sign a disclosure stating they agree to having thier moral judgement and ruler reading ability questioned just for sharing a bite tip how bout a good question to lets get it like what size type color jigs have been working best you at hoover your fish look fine to me congrats on a consistent bite i bet when your chewing that crappie fillet up your taste bud cant tell which was 9 inches n which was 10 huh?


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

fool4fish said:


> Yep typical forum bs bout questioning anyones size in pics i guess new members need to sign a disclosure stating they agree to having thier moral judgement and ruler reading ability questioned just for sharing a bite tip how bout a good question to lets get it like what size type color jigs have been working best you at hoover your fish look fine to me congrats on a consistent bite i bet when your chewing that crappie fillet up your taste bud cant tell which was 9 inches n which was 10 huh?


It's all good. He was just kidding. But thanks. Catching on tubes pink and chartreuse. Red & chartreuse.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

LetsGitIt said:


> I have been wading Galena For the last 2 weeks and I have been doing very well averaging about 20-25 keepers. There have been crowds fishing the pier but no one is catching a lot of fish there yet. However, I have been jigging in the bushes and have been catching some really nice size Crappie. Here are a couple of pics. I went yesterday from 5pm-8pm and caught about 15 big ones.


Very nice catches. I am wading in some of those areas North as well (didn't go this week) plus other coves. One of my days I caught 40 Crappies using minnows. I kept 15 with smallest size 10.5" (i released everything else still within keeper size). I ended giving them to an older gentleman fishing another area of Hoover. Noticed prior to this week plenty of Crappies moving to shallower waters.


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> Very nice catches. I am wading in some of those areas North as well (didn't go this week) plus other coves. One of my days I caught 40 Crappies using minnows. I kept 15 with smallest size 10.5" (i released everything else still within keeper size). I ended giving them to an older gentleman fishing another area of Hoover. Noticed prior to this week plenty of Crappies moving to shallower waters.


Nice! A lot of people have been doing well with minnows. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Here ya go Muskeye... you get a little testy when you haven't eaten!


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good catch! Thx for pic! Just enjoy the pic and keep negative comments on your head!


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I meant I'm your head! Lol! I'll be hitting the brush Wed. For slabs!


----------

